# Bugs sur Ipad 1



## glo0my (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
depuis quelques jours j'ai observé de nombreux bugs sur mon ipad 1.
Il a du mal à prendre les saisies sur le clavier, il zoome ou se deplace tout seul sur l'écran de navigation,ou dans une application et  le plus énervant  maintient des touches de clavier selectionéés ou lance des applis comme si mon doigt était sur cette zone de l'écran

Des solutions à me proposer? 

Configuration:
Ipad 1 3G 64Go non jailbreaké et datant de décembre 2011


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (24 Janvier 2012)

Oui une restauration


----------



## MacSedik (24 Janvier 2012)

glo0my a dit:


> Bonjour,
> depuis quelques jours j'ai observé de nombreux bugs sur mon ipad 1.
> Il a du mal à prendre les saisies sur le clavier, il zoome ou se deplace tout seul sur l'écran de navigation,ou dans une application et  le plus énervant  maintient des touches de clavier selectionéés ou lance des applis comme si mon doigt était sur cette zone de l'écran
> 
> ...



j'ai les mêmes problèmes sur mon iPad je me disais que c'est peut-être iOS 5 qui est en cause. Surtout pour les saisies de clavier c'est vraiment soulant je vais voir si je peux "downgrader" le firmware


----------

